# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Aegean Fantasy [Cicero]

## Apostolos

To Καναδέζικο Ρο/Ρο Cicero του 78 φέρετε να αγόρασε η Ετζίαν Κάργκο του Κώστα Αγαπητού. Το πλοίο είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση και πιθανά να το δούμε στην Ελλάδα απο τις αρχές του έτους

----------


## cpt. mimis

αποστολε το cicero ειναι η αγαπη μου, παντα μετα το archagelo, συναισθηματικοι λογοι.... αλλα μια που ηρθε μια που εφυγε....

----------


## Apostolos

Όντως επιβλητικό βαπόρι αλλα μας χαλάνε λίγο οι μακρόστενες τσιμινιέρες. Αν είχαν το συνδετικό μπαλκονάκι όπως παλαιά θα ήταν πολύ ομορφότερο. Ellerman Windson παρακαλώ! Περπατάς μέσα και νομίζεις πώς είσαι στην Σαπφώ!

----------


## cpt. mimis

Από πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς, με το μάτι, θα πρέπει να παίρνει γύρω στα 110-120 κομμάτια.

----------


## Apostolos

1900 γραμμικά είχε πρό μετασκευής. Αν προσθέσεις και το ανώτερο κατάστρωμα που άνοιξαν τώρα υπολόγισε αλλα 700 μέτρα. 200 επικαθύμενα περίπου...

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Όντως επιβλητικό βαπόρι αλλα μας χαλάνε λίγο οι μακρόστενες τσιμινιέρες. Αν είχαν το συνδετικό μπαλκονάκι όπως παλαιά θα ήταν πολύ ομορφότερο. Ellerman Windson παρακαλώ! Περπατάς μέσα και νομίζεις πώς είσαι στην Σαπφώ!


Δηλαδή και σαv το νέο Aegean Glory?

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο έρχετε αρχες του νέου έτους για συντήρηση! Μέγας δεξαμενισμός!

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοίο κατεύθασε εις τον Ν.Μ. Δραπετσωνας

----------


## sylver23

ας δουμε και καποιες φωτο του σημερα στον νμδ

P1153052.jpg

P1153022.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

σχεδον χρονο κοντευει να κλεισει το θεμα χωρις νεα μηνυματα! που βρισκεται τωρα το πλοιο?

----------


## Apostolos

Στην ίδια γραμμή, Μασσαλία - Casablanca. Καλή κονόμα 2 χρόνια τώρα!

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πόζα του στη Μασσαλία υπάρχει εδώ.

----------


## mlulurgas

Geia sas paidia! To Aegean Fantasy akoma einai navlomeno se Cotunav gia Massalia - Casablanca?

----------


## Apostolos

Ναι Μιχάλη μου, εκει είναι!

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο πλέον βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα... Ναύλωση τέλος?
Τα πράματα δεν πάνε καλά για την εταιρία, μόνο το Αρχάγγελος και το Πέρλ δουλεύει...
Παράξενο που και τα 2 έχουν ελληνική σημαία???

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους αναφέρεις. :Very Happy:  

AEGEAN FANTASY 01 13-07-2010.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοίο ξαναεπίστρεψε στο Πέραμα μετα απο 6 μήνες... Τέλος ναυλωσης??? Ακόμα ένα πλοίο του Αγαπητού εκτός υπηρεσίας...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AEGEAN FANTASY  στις 01/02/2011 στη ΝΑΥΣΙ φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα..
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  


AEGEAN FANTASY 04 01-02-2011.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

Ξέρουμε αν το πλοίο πήγε για σκράπ?

----------


## Apostolos

Μέχρι πρόσφατα ήταν στην Αγαποντάνα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ακριβώς εκεί προς το Μπατσί

----------


## SteliosK

3o από αριστερά

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...855#post525855

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Από πηγή εκ των έσω έμαθα ότι ήδη έχει πουληθεί στον Αϊβατόγλου (λέγε με Αλιάγα) κ είναι θέμα διαδικαστικό το πότε θα μας "κουνήσει το μαντήλι"...

----------


## SteliosK

*Aegean Fantasy*
Μας το κούνησε πριν λίγο το μαντήλι, ρυμουλκούμενο από το Ρ/Κ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ και το Ρ/Κ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ.

DSCN7171.jpg DSCN7173.jpg DSCN7175.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό τα τελευταία ρο-ρό που χτίστηκαν στην Αγγλία κ μάλιστα από το ιστορικό Smith's Dock.

----------


## despo

Απ΄όλη τη σειρά μένει 'ζωντανός' μόνο ο Ταξιάρχης η' κάνω λάθος ;

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν είχε ουδεμία σχέση με τα αδέρφια του Ταξιάρχη που όντως έχει μείνει τελευταίος (για πόσο ακόμα :Wink:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απ΄όλη τη σειρά μένει 'ζωντανός' μόνο ο Ταξιάρχης η' κάνω λάθος ;


O TAΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ ανήκει σε μιά δεκάδα που χτίστηκαν στην Νορβηγία την δεκαετία του 70.
Αυτό εδώ χτίστηκε εκεί που γράφω μαζί κ άλλα δύο από το 78 κ μετά.

----------


## SteliosK

Αφού ολοκήρωσε το τελευταίο του ταξίδι,προσάραξε στην Αλιαγα και ξεκίνησε το κόψιμο 
10504888_794488610584124_4820693213890008891_o.jpg
Photo:*Selim San*
*ShipPax Information**/Facebook*

----------


## pantelis2009

2 φωτο μου έστειλε ο Selim. Αυτή που ήδη ανέβασες σε αυτό το θέμα και την άλλη στον Ιππότη. :Fat:

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Αφού ολοκήρωσε το τελευταίο του ταξίδι,προσάραξε στην Αλιαγα και ξεκίνησε το κόψιμο 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 157730
> Photo:*Selim San*
> *ShipPax Information**/Facebook*


ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΘΗΚΑΝ..... ΚΡΙΜΑ!!!

----------

